# Epson perfection 3490 - 'Epson Scan cannot be started'



## webtropolis (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi,

I have an Epson perfection 3490 photo scanner.

It was working fine the last time I used it however I went to scan something last week and the computer would not recognise the scanner. I have tried everything in their troubleshooter and found nothing of help. 

Tried uninstalling it and any Epson software on the machine and reinstalling but all I get is 'Epson Scan cannot be started'

Other software can't find the scanner either without the Epson software/drivers.

I tried it on an old laptop with Windows 7, installed the Epson software but only receive an 'Epson Scan cannot be started' message and Windows Fax and Scan cannot find the scanner either.

Finally I dug out a Windows vista laptop. Installed the scanner and software on that and it worked fine for two days. Then today, after making no changes to the computer at all, I get the 'Epson Scan cannot be started' message on that one!

I even tired a system restore to back when it was working but that didn't change anything either. 

Have contacted Epson but not recived a reply back as yet. 

Does anyone have any ideas of anything else can I try to get this to work. 

Thank you, 
Dud.


----------



## webtropolis (Jul 4, 2020)

Quick update - from searching elsewhere someone recomended trying VueScan software. I tried that and it works, the scanner sprang to life and will scan. 

So at least I have the option for paying for software that works rather than throwing the thing away. Hoping Epson can be of some help still though.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Have you tried downloading and installing the newest driver here:

https://epson.com/Support/Scanners/...T_B11B177011?review-filter=Windows+8.1+64-bit
There may also be a firmware update at Epson site and finally have you changed the usb cable and tried another?
https://epson.com/support/updating-your-printers-firmware-using-epson-software-updater


----------



## webtropolis (Jul 4, 2020)

Hi, Yes thats the driver/software that I'm having issues with. 

I had tried a different cable but I hadn't seen anything about a firmware update. I'll look into that, thanks.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I am not saying there is one though Epson does frequently have firmware updates for their printers, way more often them most printer makers do do is all. I have used Epson scanners for years without issues and actually consider them the best, wish I could say that about their printers where I have had nothing but trouble with them for years and would now never buy one as their customer service is among the rudest I have ever encountered.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Uninstall the Epson software, unplug the USB cable on the computer end. Restart the computer.
Download the latest driver and Epson Scan Updater. Do not plug the USB cable in, till the software tells you to.
If you continue to have problems, it is probably time to upgrade to a newer scanner, or better yet an All In One Printer.


----------



## webtropolis (Jul 4, 2020)

Rich I'm going to look at the firmware today. Yes, I had an Epson printer once before, that worked well but, again, became obsolete as Epson stoped updating the drivers for it. Frustrating to have to throw out perfectly working products because of this. Like you I've never bought another Epson printer and given my experiences with this may follow suit with the scanner.



spunk.funk said:


> Uninstall the Epson software, unplug the USB cable on the computer end. Restart the computer.
> Download the latest driver and Epson Scan Updater. Do not plug the USB cable in, till the software tells you to.
> If you continue to have problems, it is probably time to upgrade to a newer scanner, or better yet an All In One Printer.


Thanks, in my first post I mention I've tried this uninstalling and reinstalling multiple times, on three computers, and even a system restore to get back to when it was working but alas no good. 

I do have a 2 in 1 scanner/printer currently but unfortunately the scan quality is not the quality of this scanner. 

Going to try the firmware check today and I did get a reply from Epson to go through, unfortunately that too is along the lines of uninstall/reinstall so I don't think its going to be much help.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Good point webtropolis I always cringe at the thought of a replacement scanner as an all-in-one as in most cases I have always found the scanner ability of any all-in one lacking the quality of a separate scanner too. Problem is avoiding Epson scanners is not so easy as I have always found the Epson scanner to be by far the best product.


----------



## webtropolis (Jul 4, 2020)

Yes, I've had a look and as you say, Epson seem to be the main brand that come up.

(I used to have a flat bed 2 in 1 and that was 'acceptable' but not as good as this scanner, then I got a newer printer and the scanner on that is one of those pass through types and while it might be okay if you just want a copy of a document for photos or pictures its dreadful, lines over whatever it scans and cropping of the image. But as I had a separate scanner its never been an issue... until now!)

Tried the firmware updater, installed the software but that can't see the scanner. 

I was set to just buy the VueScan software, as that had worked with the scanner, but trying it today it now can't find the scanner either. Odd.

Maybe there is a fault somewhere with the scanner. 

Either way I think the advice of looking for a new scanner is looking to be correct.


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Yeah makes sense to me.


----------

